# real estate at a premium



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/vegetablemarket/

Good thing they have modern on board Restrooms!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Madam, there is axle grease in my Boc Choy! 
You have broken the 'one bean' clearance rule. 

Andrew


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I love how they all just put their awnigs right back down and carry on with business like the train had never gone through.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

How often does the train pass?


There isn't any other place for this market ?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Maeklong Market is in Samut Songkhram, Thailand, around 37 miles west of Bangkok.
The railway was built through an existing market place that has been there for generations. The train goes through 7~8 times a day. 
Thais call this place Talad Rom Hoop Market which literally translates to “Market Umbrella Pulldown”. 
Accidents often happen. 

Why is the embedding of videos on this site a reoccurring problem? 
Maeklong Market, Thailand


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty unusual. I lived in Taiwan and the Philippines between 1971 and 1976...saw a lot of weird stuff. A rope and wood suspension bridge where the bus traffic would stop at one side of the bridge, everyone would get out and walk across then the bus would drive across and everyone would get back on board. That same bridge went directly into a tunnel (unlit of course) that took a 90 degree turn in the middle. It was not a long tunnel but it was long enough that you could NOT tell that the tunnel turned from either end... Two guys on a Vespa scooter carrying a ladder...resting on their shoulders with their heads between the rungs...don't stop suddenly! My parents were out in the country and somehow got the car off the road into a bit of rice paddy and were stuck (a Chevy Impala if I remember correctly...not sure what year). All the men from the nearby village came out to see what had happened. Not speaking the local tongue, my Dad is trying to gesture that they should get a vehicle from the village and pull them out. That are lots of smiles and nodding of heads...then something like 16 or 20 of the guys pick the car up and set it back on the road...it's just a different way of thinking...


----------

